# Affordable guided fishing trip..



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking for an affordable guide for possibly just one person out of the Corpus Christi area.. Any suggestions.?


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Flats fishing straight Artie's..


----------

